# Venezuela Takes The Lead On Vaping



## fbb1964 (24/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...04-23_venezuela-takes-the-lead-on-vaping.html

*Venezuela Takes The Lead On Vaping*
Posted 23rd April 2021 by Dave Cross





Venezuela is taking a lead in South America by ignoring pressure from various Bloomberg organisations. It has announced it is mapping out a plan for favourable regulation for vaping and other tobacco harm reduction products. Bloomberg organisations are active in the continent, pressing governments to restrict or ban alternative nicotine devices.
Mariam Bolívar, president of the _Association of Vapeo de Venezuela_, relayed the news through her personal Instagram account (1).

Bolivar explained that Venezuela became “_the first Latin American country to obtain favourable regulation of the marketing of e-cigarettes or vapers, thus marking a legal path for possible regulations in other regions._”

She stated how the recent edition of the Official Gazette of the Ministry of Health states it will be conducting a consultation with the intention of changing legislation to make it fair and opening up the market for legal sales.

Ms Boliar wrote: “_In 2019, I decided to venture out and start a path to achieve a purpose in the vaping community: To make my country the first in Latin America with a favorable regulation of commercialization of the field, to mark a legal path for possible regulations in other regions. This vision began to materialize when the Venezuelan Vapeo Association was created._

_Today, April 6, I am very happy to announce that we have taken a firm step towards achieving this objective, since, through its publication in the Official Gazette of March 26, 2021, the Ministry of Health has formally initiated the Public Consultation for the first favourable marketing resolution in the region, VENEZUELA, recognizing in this way, OFFICIALLY, the need for fair regulation for our category; resolution 025 of the healthcare healthcare. Personally, I am very proud of this achievement and I want to ask everyone to take care of this progress._

_I call on the merchant community in my country to join the @asovapevzla and follow the guidelines that have achieved this success, but I also want to reinforce that only traders and importers who are adequately governed by this new regulation will benefit. It is up to you to take care of progress, joining the movement and rejecting those who seek to be destabilizing independent figures who contribute nothing to our community._

_For this reason, I cannot find a better time than to share this good news, to make this call for union to @asovapevzla. In order not to fall victim to prohibitive regulations and so many cases of persecution that other nearby countries live._

_My special thanks to the current members of asoVapeVzla, and who will be the first to collect the harvested fruits, as well as to the Latin associations that make up the @ardtiberoamerica, to whom I express in these lines my personal gratitude for the hope placed in my country_."

*References:*

SoyBeso Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/soybeso/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------

